# Waiting and worried!?



## Evets39 (Feb 22, 2015)

I ordered an X5 xdrive 35i Fri2/13 for my wife as a 10 year anniversary present. She has no idea and I want to totally blow her mind with a PCD delivery! I have asked for a PCD date in the first two weeks of April and my CA said no problem. I just got an email saying that my CA is no longer employed by the dealership - argh! The email said I should contact another CA and bring him up to speed on where I am and that they have a lot of cars... Meaning the email does not even look like they know I have ordered a car and anxiously awaiting a PCD date. Question - should I worry and can I contact the PCD directly to see if they have me a slot?

Thanks and the forum is awesome and why I want to do the PCD with my wife so bad!


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Evets39 said:


> I ordered an X5 xdrive 35i Fri2/13 for my wife as a 10 year anniversary present. She has no idea and I want to totally blow her mind with a PCD delivery! I have asked for a PCD date in the first two weeks of April and my CA said no problem. I just got an email saying that my CA is no longer employed by the dealership - argh! The email said I should contact another CA and bring him up to speed on where I am and that they have a lot of cars... Meaning the email does not even look like they know I have ordered a car and anxiously awaiting a PCD date. Question - should I worry and can I contact the PCD directly to see if they have me a slot?
> 
> Thanks and the forum is awesome and why I want to do the PCD with my wife so bad!


No, you cannot contact the Performance Center on this issue. That e-mail you got may just have been a generic e-mail informing you your CA is no longer with the dealership.

I would contact the dealership direct to see if they have your car on order and if PCD has been scheduled. They may have assigned you to another CA. If not, I would move forward and go to a board sponsor who can order the car for you and give you a fair price. Since you will be doing PCD, it doesn't matter if you go to an out-of-state dealer. I would do this first thing Monday morning. Also, check with Adrian at BMW of South Atlanta - he may cut you a good deal.

P.S. Welcome to the Fest.  PCD will be a blast and a very memorable event.


----------



## Evets39 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Wine-o and that is the plan. I will feel a lot better when I get a PCD date and know I can pull off the surprise to the wifey. i just worry that there is only about 7 weeks to go.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Evets39 said:


> Thanks Wine-o and that is the plan. I will feel a lot better when I get a PCD date and know I can pull off the surprise to the wifey. i just worry that there is only about 7 weeks to go.


It is cutting it close, but I bet it will work if you get it all straightened out asap. N4S


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

_If_ your order was actually placed by the dealership, then you have nothing to worry about. On the other hand, it's possible that the dealer did not have an open allocation for one and they were waiting for their next available slot. In that case, you might have a problem.

There is only one way to find out. Call the dealership and ask for the General Sales Manager. Explain what happened and ask for verification that your order is in the works. If they're still waiting for an open allocation, then that's a problem. Anyone can sell you a car for PCD delivery. It doesn't even have to be a dealership in Georgia. However, there is a board sponsor (Adrian) working at one of the Atlanta dealerships. You could check with him or you could check with one of the board sponsors in California or any other state.

What you don't want to do is hang around waiting for your current dealership to get an allocation for an X5 xDrive 35i.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Ninong said:


> What you don't want to do is hang around waiting for your current dealership to get an allocation for an X5 xDrive 35i.


We got to drive the X5 over their obstacle course -- awesome car. :thumbup:


----------



## Evets39 (Feb 22, 2015)

thank you to all for the info. My order form has 112 on it but I have not heard that I have a build slot and mybmw still shows awaiting production. i will definately call manager first thing in the am and ask.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

You need to sign the Purchase Order and get a production number before it will show up on the BMW website.


----------



## Evets39 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you to everyone that responded and I really enjoy the comraderie and expertise on this site. My new CA and the sales mgr said that I am in production week 10 and I have a PCD delivery for 3/30. I can not wait and hopefully the wife likes the surprise and the new Alpine White X5 with mocha nappa leather, xline, 3rd row seat, hk sound, surround view...


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Evets39 said:


> Thank you to everyone that responded and I really enjoy the comraderie and expertise on this site. My new CA and the sales mgr said that I am in production week 10 and I have a PCD delivery for 3/30. I can not wait and hopefully the wife likes the surprise and the new Alpine White X5 with mocha nappa leather, xline, 3rd row seat, hk sound, surround view...


Let us know how it goes on 3/30


----------

